# What could cause a shorter lighter period?



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

I started AF on Sunday after a 12 LP, which is not unusual for me but what IS unusual for me is how short is seems to be......

On Monday I noticed that while it wasn't a light flow, it was lighter than normal and already yesterday it got lighter and lighter until last night in the shower I checked to see if maybe there was just a lull in the amount but there was no blood at my CO. Now this morning still nothing....it didn't end like my AF usually does either, where it gets brown. This time it was still red/pink and just ended abruptly. Could I already be interring menopause at 30?!!


----------



## Teetina (Jan 18, 2010)

Is it possible that you're pregnant? I've never had implantation bleeding but I've heard it can mimic a light period.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

Even if you have had the same cycle pattern faithfully, mother nature likes to throw the odd one in just to keep us on our toes. Do you chart? It could've been because it was a random annovulatory cycle - those can often be lighter. It could be from overuse of tampons? It could be breakthrough pg bleeding? I don't think i would be concerned about menopause. More Af could still be to come or it could just be a lucky light cycle for you! For me, On the cycles where Af is lighter than usual, spotting usually drags out for days or I get a sudden blob - very annoying and hard on the underwear! so I would wear some sort of "protection" in case. Good Luck!


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teetina* 
Is it possible that you're pregnant? I've never had implantation bleeding but I've heard it can mimic a light period.









No, I am only laughing because dh had the big V almost 2 yrs. ago....So it better not be!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *HulaJenn* 
Even if you have had the same cycle pattern faithfully, mother nature likes to throw the odd one in just to keep us on our toes. Do you chart? It could've been because it was a random annovulatory cycle - those can often be lighter. It could be from overuse of tampons? It could be breakthrough pg bleeding? I don't think i would be concerned about menopause. More Af could still be to come or it could just be a lucky light cycle for you! For me, On the cycles where Af is lighter than usual, spotting usually drags out for days or I get a sudden blob - very annoying and hard on the underwear! so I would wear some sort of "protection" in case. Good Luck!









Hey! Fellow July 08 DDC member!







Thanks for all the input...I don't use tampons and I am pretty sure I ovulated (I don't chart anymore because there is no need to anymore) but I am pretty in tune with my body now. I know I am not (or at least I had better NOT be!







) pg.....It just has be baffled...I have had annovulatory cycles before but they were always pretty heavy. I guess like you said it's probably just one of those things that happens. And you are right I have been spotting now since last night after nothing and I do mean nothing, not even at my os when I checked, I even checked this morning and there was nothing and my cervix was a bit high.







I guess my hormones are on the warpath!







They even have my cervical position off for where I am at in my cycle.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh yeah i just noticed your name! LOL
I think unless there was a hereditary early menopausal thing in your family or you have been having other menopausal type symptoms (hot flashes etc...) then yeah, it is probably just mother nature keeping life interesting!  (although I might be tempted to POAS just in case...my cousin just had a V baby! LOL)


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HulaJenn* 
(although I might be tempted to POAS just in case...my cousin just had a V baby! LOL)









Oh great now I am freaked out!! haha! Was it shortly after the V before he was cleared? Please tell me it was! Not that it happens to everyone but now I am doubting myself. oh geez.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama to 2 girls* 







Oh great now I am freaked out!! haha! Was it shortly after the V before he was cleared? Please tell me it was! Not that it happens to everyone but now I am doubting myself. oh geez.

It wasn't as long as 2 years, I don't think, but it wasn't under the "probationary period" either....I'd say the chance would be next to nothing, but if you have access to a nice cheap pink dye test?....


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Whew!! It's all good.







I was at Target and decided well, I know that it's gonna be a BFN but it would be in the back of my mind for the next month if I didn't just POAS. I know blue dye tests are the devil but I was actually impressed with Target's (compare to FRER) test...the test window didn't even have a hint of a line, not even an indention where the line should be!


----------

